# Flashing Light Permit ....



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

Most states require them annually. So far I never got one or had a problem. Do any of you guys get a permit yearly???


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Pinzgauer;789670 said:


> Most states require them annually. So far I never got one or had a problem. Do any of you guys get a permit yearly???


In Michigan we don't need to have one. Go to your states website and research it. I know they have all the "flashing light" requirements on each states website.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

Illinois doesnt have permits. Either you can have them (for certain exemptions) or you can't.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Gear_Head;789719 said:


> Illinois doesnt have permits. Either you can have them (for certain exemptions) or you can't.


What are they?


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

JaimeG;789776 said:


> What are they?


625 ILCS 5/ 12-215

there are a few other statutes that pertain to lights in there, but I will decipher it and paste the good parts over here tomorrow. I need to call it a night for now.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Sure thing.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2009)

I know here in VA we can only have flashing amber lights. You will get a ticket if you run white or a combo with white. It usually seems that only the state cops get you, but they always seem to be around. I know here that the head of each VDOT region can decide on the ruling and change it as they seem fit.


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

I know, for example, that the CT DMV has a special "Flashing Lights Unit" for permits. The Permit expires every June and costs $20.00.


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

JaimeG;789776 said:


> What are they?


Only Amber lights if you are doing it for fun. If you are paid or a "contractor", you can get away with flashing white lights as well.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

Sweet!xysport


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

you only need the state of ct permit if the vehicle is moving 

if you are stationary or on private property not neeeded


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

kitn1mcc;789927 said:


> you only need the state of ct permit if the vehicle is moving
> 
> on private property not neeeded


only on private property we have less strict rules, but we all use them while backing onto public roads, so I didn't bother with that scenario.


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

Given the fact that this is a Plowing Forum I would assume that the majority here plows for money. It also means we are in public roads driving from job to job. In the States where the permit applies it doesn't matter if you have your lights on or not. You need a permit just to have them on your truck.

Here are, for example, the CT statutes:

_What is a Flashing Light permit?

Pursuant to Connecticut state law, Title 14 section 96 p and q, certain emergency or maintenance vehicles may be allowed to display lights other than those provided as standard on motor vehicles. These flashing lights are for the purpose of alerting other motorists of an emergency or maintenance situation. The display of these flashing lights on such emergency or maintenance vehicles requires a written permit from the Department of Motor Vehicles.

Snowplowing 
Color Eligibility - Amber 
Expires - June 30 
Restrictions - Vehicles cannot be registered with passenger license plates. 
Please complete a Flashing Lights/Siren Permit (form E-215) and submit with a fee of $20 per permit._


----------



## Gear_Head (Apr 29, 2009)

Pinzgauer;790048 said:


> Given the fact that this is a Plowing Forum I would assume that the majority here plows for money.
> 
> [/I]


Maybe, maybe not.


----------



## kitn1mcc (Sep 15, 2008)

the part that you forgot on there in ct to get a permit the aplication must be signed off by the local traffic authority (first selectman or police cheif resident trooper)


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

I'd like to please get back to my original question:

Does anyone actually HAVE a permit?

Thanks ........


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

i have one!! :waving: any questions on them?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

here in New Jersey, the permits must be signed off on by the local police, who forward it to the state police, who sign off on it, then forward it to the state DMV who issues the permit. the permit here is free, and is good for 4 years.
as an individual, you will need one permit for each vehicle, and the vehicle must be registered as a commercial vehicle. 
as a company or corporation, you can get an 'all owned vehicles" permit. 
and yes, i have had individual and all owned vehicle permits for over 30 years.


----------



## kyler (Aug 22, 2008)

blakerugg;790829 said:


> i have one!! :waving: any questions on them?


What did you have to do to get one? What are the restriction?


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

kyler;791071 said:


> What did you have to do to get one? What are the restriction?


google search "ri dmv emergency light permit" and click on the first one. it costs $6.50. I saw your video and you may be out of luck because here in RI were only allowed amber. mine are amber in back and clear up front.

it takes about a week to process. when you get it in the mail, you get a sticker that says the color on it, and on the written paper permit it says nothing really just a bunch of BS.


----------



## blakerugg (Nov 18, 2008)

blakerugg;791123 said:


> google search "ri dmv emergency light permit" and click on the first one. it costs $6.50. I saw your video and you may be out of luck because here in RI were only allowed amber. mine are amber in back and clear up front.
> 
> it takes about a week to process. when you get it in the mail, you get a sticker that says the color on it, and on the written paper permit it says nothing really just a bunch of BS.


forgot to mention it is only good for a year


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

Pinzgauer;790289 said:


> I'd like to please get back to my original question:
> 
> Does anyone actually HAVE a permit?
> 
> Thanks ........


i doubt most people on here have a permit because their uses probably dont qualify for them.. but hey at least they look cool, lol...


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

AintNoFun;791316 said:


> ..... but hey at least they look cool, lol...


personally I don't think so. Being used to the reds from the Fire Department I actually call the ambers "dork lights" ..... every dork can put one on ... more or less.

In VT you have to put dork lights on if you go on public roads with a plow.

Just my 2 cents ....


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

oh yeah ... that's gonna go over well .........


----------



## AintNoFun (Nov 26, 2003)

Pinzgauer;791498 said:


> personally I don't think so. Being used to the reds from the Fire Department I actually call the ambers "dork lights" ..... every dork can put one on ... more or less.
> 
> In VT you have to put dork lights on if you go on public roads with a plow.
> 
> Just my 2 cents ....


public roads even some busy lots fine.. there are so many wackers out there using lights when they dont need to and i think it has made the motoring public numb to lights and no one pays attention any more, so whats the point..


----------



## Pinzgauer (Oct 31, 2007)

......... couldn't agree more.


----------

